# Angels vermillion with magnetic base



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Thought i would put some pic's up of my army and the magnetic display base i have made for it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Suitably dark and grim looking marine force you have there. The base is class and its really nice to see Angels Vermillion for change.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the base but especially the dark colour scheme.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

nice army! the baase is really cool as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice man, I love the contrast between the white of the base and the dark red of the armour.

Nice and solid force.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Never really been to keen on the typical blood red style myself far too bright for my liking, good to see some Vermillion on display.
Nice work! 8)


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd say they need some more detail. Right now, they just look like you almost got finished batch painting but then gave up.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for saying this here but this has to be said.

Uber for somebody that contributes polite bugger all in the way of postive comments you havn't actually put up anything of your own for us to comment on. Not that I'm particulry surprised by this, it seems to be a pattern that people who act the way you do, they are quite happy to tear down other peoples work but very relectant to post their own.

There is constructive critism and then there is you ok. What we are trying to do here is create a postive enviroment in which to display our work, if you need to say anything bad about a model then please do it in the 'postive - negative - postive' format. 

However first I would recommend that you post up some of your own work before everybody deciedes to disregard your opinion due to the troll like comments you seem to enjoy posting as demonstrated by your previous post. 

You know that people are unhappy with the way that you are acting - all you need to do is check your vote history. I would take another 2 off but I already did yesterday for the same sort of post as above.

Basically your attitude stinks, your a senior member of the forum, how about you start setting a example for the newer members. If not you may want to consider moving to pastures which will put up with your attitude.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The first thing Im going to say here is sorry to roymunson that this is in his thread.

*Jacobite :*
For Uber that is actually very mild. He has been much more critical in the past without constuctive elements to his comments (although he seems to be a bit more 'fluffy' at the moment).
Your comments are valid on the point of seeing Ubers efforts but maybe a PM would have been a better medium to voice that. VV


*Uberschveinen :*
The way you phrase things seems to get peoples backs up, Text formats are very hard to decipher when it comes to understanding how things are meant. The same sentence can seem very different when said with a tone of voice , text does not convey which tone you are using. What may seem a reasonable comment to you may to others seem a bit harsh when the 'tone' is absent.
Try reading your comments back with this in mind and remember that you probably know nothing of the painter as a person ( In this case he is not, but Roymunson could have been a very young painter). Thanks VV


*Everybody :*
And please remember that we Moderators have to earn our keep somehow so you if you can bring such issues to us or sort them in private all the better.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I appolgise for bringing this here Vash and I know that for Uber that was mild but it was the straw that broke the camels back, I just got sick of seeing Uber ripping down other people 's efforts and just wanted to air it publicaly to make sure I wasn' the only one and also to prevent personal insults from being thrown around via PM.

However it will not happen again. Anymore matters of this nature will be brought to you.

Appolgies again to Roymunson, rep has been sent his way.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks alot guys, i know i will never be golden deamon but i try my best!!!. 

@ Viscount Vash, i'm young at heart


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I started of this as a rant at another forum member but refuse to lower myself.

I have to say that although Roye may be young at heart he is old and clapped out in body. Which we'll see in bugmans next weekend. :lol:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

LOL,
@ royemunson, I kinda guessed you might be what with the little men and all. :lol: 

As the oldest of the Vash spawn is 17 in a months time Im starting to feel a bit of an old git myself.

Any chance of a closer pic of some of the Marines?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

I will try and get some close in action shots at the dark stars weekend.


----------

